# Photos On Facebook



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

If you are on Facebook, have a look at these photos.

They are all about WW2 re-enacting and really capture the atmos

https://www.facebook.com/belgiumreenactmentpictures/photos_stream


----------



## mickey the brindle (Oct 26, 2013)

Stunning !! the atmosphere is captured very well , good stuff!! well worth a look .


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Sample:


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Strange, as our German friends would say Vankers.


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice one Faze have sent this on to my lad. He is war mad! :yes:


----------



## phil_kod (Sep 17, 2012)

What an incredible picture!


----------

